# Does having a video processor influence which projector to buy?



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi folks I currently run a Sanyo PLV-Z5 with a DVDO Edge video processor. Sadly my much loved Z5 has developed old age issues and needs replacing. As happy as I was with the Sanyo I have whittled down my choices to either the Epson 8350 or 8700. My question is, considering I have the video processor would I be better off to buy the 8350 and let the processor help bring the picture quality up or will i get my moneys worth in better picture quality by going with 8700? Im not sure I'm making myself clear, basically what Im asking is will the processor mean Im not getting my moneys worth in a better machine if i go with the 8700?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It really depends on what you find that the Edge does well, what your priorities are, and what you use for sources. The big advantage of the 8700, IMO, is the better blacks and not the better processing. It does have an upgrade in that area, but you can do that externally or if you watch mostly high quality 1080 sources it is not as much a benefit. It still may not be as good at handling 480i upconversion on noisy sources as the edge, but I would not trade off the better performance in other areas. Personally, if the price was an issue I would try to recover some value from the Edge while it still may be worth something and apply the price you get for it to the 8700.


----------



## cconklin1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Instal said:


> Hi folks I currently run a Sanyo PLV-Z5 with a DVDO Edge video processor. Sadly my much loved Z5 has developed old age issues and needs replacing. As happy as I was with the Sanyo I have whittled down my choices to either the Epson 8350 or 8700. My question is, considering I have the video processor would I be better off to buy the 8350 and let the processor help bring the picture quality up or will i get my moneys worth in better picture quality by going with 8700? Im not sure I'm making myself clear, basically what Im asking is will the processor mean Im not getting my moneys worth in a better machine if i go with the 8700?


You should also consider the video processing capabilities in your receiver as well. I have found the processing power in the Onkyo's and Denon's to be on par with the EDGE. It also depends on what you want to scale/adjust. I use ZERO processing on 1080p/24 blu ray, but tweak the hell out of direcTV to get it to look good....
just another opinion..


----------

